# Staying off the couch!



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Thor is 5 months old now, and ever since he got big enough to jump up on the couch, we cannot keep him off lol. It's almost turned in to this song and dance where I'll kick him off the couch and then he just walks to the other side of the couch or our chair and jumps up again. It's like a ridiculous game of puppy musical chairs. Just wondering if anyone had any tips on how to make it sink in to him that furniture is for people?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Crating or leashing him. Cover the couch and chair with upside down carpet protectors. You can get these by the foot or yard at Home Depot. They ahave little peck on the underside which makes it uncomfortable for him.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Put a bed down on the floor beside where you sit, and use whatever commands he knows to teach him to use that space instead. Give him something worthwhile to chew on and he'll be very happy there. I have a million throw pillows on my good couch so that one is off limits because it's inaccessible, and the dogs get the beat up one, lol.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am beginning to think all GSD have a 
" I belong on the couch damnit!" Gene.

I know AKIRA does not rest on couches when we are gone...
But she tries her hardest to get up on the couch with us.
Sometimes she wins. Depends on whose on the couch, and how long that musical chairs puppy dance lasts.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't think I would mind him on the couch as much if he wasn't still a land shark, but he jumps up and then wants to chew on our hands. 

I'll have to check out those mats. We have his crate right next to the couches in the living room along with the dog bed, so I will do further work on getting him to rest in there. 

He is tenacious though, I'll give him that. One time I told him to get down off te chair and his response was to jump from the chair to the couch and lay down lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunGirl (Aug 30, 2013)

We are currently in the same situation with Rocco. He is 14 weeks and will jump up on the couch, jump off when we say "off", then turn around and snap/bite at our arms and hands. There aren't enough toys in the world to keep his mouth busy in land shark mode! It's frustrating when you just want to relax on the couch for a few minutes and he's constantly biting at my hands! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hangers! It doesnt look the best but it works. we put hangers on our spare chair to keep our dog off. Ive seen him try to get on the couch when we have hangers all over it and ill tell you, its a pretty funny show. :laugh:


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

Sungirl, sounds just like my Thor! It wasn't as bad when he could just get his front paws up, but now he's big enough that he'll just run and come flying on to the couch. And then the nipping and the mouthing with the cushions and my limbs lol. I have sat through entire movies and at the end not even known what they're about lol. 

Breitbach, I will try the hangers. Curious to see how that works! And depending on how funny, some video may happen!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

train your dog to jump on and off the couch, bed, chair or whatever
on command.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Huh, I guess I am lucky. Ranger has never tried to get on the couch - knock wood.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> train your dog to jump on and off the couch, bed, chair or whatever
> on command.


I have started working on this as well, because I'm trying to train him that the furniture is off limits unless he's invited up. We've mainly been working on rewarding the down part at this point though. It still needs loads of practice and repetition though. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

doggiedad said:


> train your dog to jump on and off the couch, bed, chair or whatever
> on command.


I believe the OP has acknowledged the dog needs training to stay off the couch and is looking for ideas or direction on how to do that.

I too have a dog that turned the couch into a game. Rear end high in the air and down on the front paws just waiting for me to come get him off the couch. If I moved towards him to grab collar, he was gone which quickly turned into house zoomies and back onto the couch. Very frustrating to say the least.

Leash your dog when in the house until you have taught him/her the "off" command. The leash takes the fun and game out of it as you don't have to get close or fall for the "chase" they are looking for. Worked for me!


----------



## SunGirl (Aug 30, 2013)

The leash idea sounds like something I need to try...as I'm sitting here reading this and dealing with Rocco jumping up to bite my hand on the couch. 

Could someone explain how the leash and "off" work together when seated on furniture? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Breitbach343 said:


> Hangers! It doesnt look the best but it works. we put hangers on our spare chair to keep our dog off. Ive seen him try to get on the couch when we have hangers all over it and ill tell you, its a pretty funny show. :laugh:




YOU ARE RIGHT!!!!! It doesn't look pretty,
BUT....Akira has stayed off the couch since I took this advice about the Hangers!!!,
Now, I need more hangers for our beds!!!!


----------

